

Chat Room In 10 Lines of JavaScript - pubnub
http://www.pubnub.com/blog/build-real-time-web-apps-easy

======
lux
I love all the stuff coming out in the Javascript world lately, especially
things making comet-style coding easier. That said, seeing last week's
chatroom in 15 loc and this week's chatroom in 10 lines kinda reminds me of
the "5 minute abs" infomercials. I wonder when the first Perl-style one-liner
chatroom will come out? :)

In seriousness, I'd love to see a comparison between this and now.js and some
of the others.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> I wonder when the first Perl-style one-liner chatroom will come out?

Does "<iframe src='[http://www.pubnub.com/blog/build-real-time-web-apps-
easy>...](http://www.pubnub.com/blog/build-real-time-web-apps-easy>) count?

------
bcrescimanno
10 lines of javascript..so long as you include these other several hundred
lines from a library.

It's cool that you can work this way with the PubNub library--but on the web,
where all of the code needed actually has to be downloaded by the client, it's
completely disingenuous.

~~~
lux
Not completely. It does save me from writing the other hundreds of lines,
which is more what they mean than a chatroom in 10 loc total.

Anything that staves the onset of carpal tunnel for us hackers a little longer
is a good deal to me :)

~~~
bcrescimanno
As I stated, I think it's great that you can use the library to help you do
this; but the truth is, to use this chat program, clients have to download and
execute far more than 10 lines of code.

------
landhar
You don't escape html entities, you can easily have fun inverting text with
the mirroring character &#8238;

------
Turny
@lux ...curious...do you have a link to last weeks 'chat room n 15 loc'?

~~~
lux
I believe it was for these guys:

<http://nowjs.com/>

